# Eastern Brown Bite



## garthy (Mar 9, 2010)

A mate of mine was bitten twice on the face last night by an Eastern Brown, he is currently in intensive care. I hope he pulls through ok. (Beer n vens don't mix)


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow thats rough mate, I am sure everyone on here wishes him the best of luck and I hope he pulls through aswell!


----------



## garthy (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, I've just been in touch with the hospital, he's in a serious condition.


----------



## Peterwookie (Mar 9, 2010)

Was it his Snake ???


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 9, 2010)

garthy said:


> A mate of mine was bitten twice on the face last night by an Eastern Brown, he is currently in intensive care. I hope he pulls through ok. (Beer n vens don't mix)



Beer doesn't mix with many things
- dangerous animals
- machinery
- sky diving
- remembering your wedding anniversary 

(Hope he pulls though)


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 9, 2010)

ow that is bad i hope he will be all right


----------



## thals (Mar 9, 2010)

Hope he pulls through, keep us posted!


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 9, 2010)

nasty stuff, hope ur mates ok.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope he come sgood too, i can't think of a worse place to be bit than on the face.

Was it a captive?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 9, 2010)

No, that would be any keeper / handlers worst nightmare.... was it a captive snake? Hope he comes good..


----------



## ShadowDragon (Mar 9, 2010)

garthy said:


> A mate of mine was bitten twice on the face last night by an Eastern Brown, he is currently in intensive care. I hope he pulls through ok. (Beer n vens don't mix)


 They surely don't mix at all. Hope your mate will be okay. Jason's right, there'd not be much worse.


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 9, 2010)

fingers crossed for him.

donks


----------



## Schlumpe (Mar 9, 2010)

Snake handler bitten twice on face


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 9, 2010)

This is not good at all.
Hope he is going to make a full recovery.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 9, 2010)

ouch, i hope he will have learnt his lesson, hope he pulls through ok.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 9, 2010)

oh poor dude on the face , twice! so i wonder how did it happen? was he handling it or was it in its cage
hope he gets better soon


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 9, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> oh poor dude on the face , twice! so i wonder how did it happen? was he handling it or was it in its cage
> hope he gets better soon


am on the same thinking ...HOW does one get bit twice on the head /face by an eastern brown ?......:shock:
I do hope he recovers and I hope this doesnt put a dampner on the herping hobby ...it is hard enough to convince general public to tolerate having them around ..and then they read something like this and it gets BLOWN up again ...frustrating ..but I ceratinly hope he pulls through and if he has family all the best for them too as they are going through the motions as well ...very straining and upsetting for all concerned :|


----------



## -Peter (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, on the bright side, at least with a brown there wont be any disfiguring scars on the nose.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 9, 2010)

-Peter said:


> Well, on the bright side, at least with a brown there wont be any disfiguring scars on the nose.


 well that is a positive note ...wished the media had put that in at the end :lol::lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> am on the same thinking ...HOW does one get bit twice on the head /face by an eastern brown ?......:shock:
> I do hope he recovers and I hope this doesnt put a dampner on the herping hobby ...it is hard enough to convince general public to tolerate having them around ..and then they read something like this and it gets BLOWN up again ...frustrating ..but I ceratinly hope he pulls through and if he has family all the best for them too as they are going through the motions as well ...very straining and upsetting for all concerned :|



I'm not goona comment on this situation but i will make a broad general sort of idea. I think alot of the torso face bites from captive snakes are more likely to be suicide attempts than accidents.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeez Gordo, I'd hate to see what would happen if you DID comment :lol: :shock:


----------



## schizmz (Mar 9, 2010)

WOW..best of wishes to your friend m8...But i Noticed the media dont mention he was "under the influence of alcohol"..the way it reads is typical society against the snakes again...sigh..now some idiot in parliment will get on a high horse.. 7 bites in a week bla bla..and then here comes the .."people shouldnt have elapids police"


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 9, 2010)

*EB bite*

Having been bitten [on the hand] by an EB l can tell you the next [5] days aren't going to be fun.....best wishes solar 17 [Baden]........ps the one that got me was under a friends tank stand and l didn't even see it [till it was too late].......


----------



## Poggle (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I'm not goona comment on this situation but i will make a broad general sort of idea. I think alot of the torso face bites from captive snakes are more likely to be suicide attempts than accidents.


 
subtle gorod subtle ... but often true which is sad.


Hope he pulls through


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone read the article in Scales and Tails about Bob Witheys Tiger Snake bite. That article and this bite are good reminders for us venomous keepers to be vigil when dealing with Elapids.

Also good for potential venomous keepers to get a real understanding for the pitfalls of becoming complacent when dealing with Elapids.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

Poggle said:


> subtle gorod subtle ... but often true which is sad.
> 
> 
> Hope he pulls through



I was in a rush and worded that poorly. I don't know anything about this situation other than what i've read in this thread. I do know of other bites from captive snakes that were anything other than accidents and they have all been on the torso. 

What i think i'm saying is that bites like these, where the story sounds a bit off, probably need friends and family to do a little bit of careful investigation into what is going on in the life of the person involved.


----------



## garthy (Mar 9, 2010)

UPDATE

I was checking his progress over the phone and at lunchtime was told that when he came to, he ripped the tubes outa himself and then discharged himself. He must be feelin ok, I have tried to catch up with him but had no success. Having said that he was seen walking up the street by his neighbour. Lucky I guess.


----------



## slitherin_snake (Mar 9, 2010)

lol walked up the street and never came back lol


----------



## Splitmore (Mar 9, 2010)

garthy said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I was checking his progress over the phone and at lunchtime was told that when he came to, he ripped the tubes outa himself and then discharged himself. He must be feelin ok, I have tried to catch up with him but had no success. Having said that he was seen walking up the street by his neighbour. Lucky I guess.



sounds like a genius!


----------



## garthy (Mar 9, 2010)

Further update

Just got a call from the neighbour who was chattin to my mate on the front lawn.
He's feelin a bit sore on the face and in the head. Plus also acheing around the chest... they had to restart him twice. Not sure if I'd be anywhere but in a hospital bed if it was me.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Mar 9, 2010)

he must be a care less fulla


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2010)

Garthy,

Get on to your mate and get him back to hospital...

The problem he is in very real danger is risking a Cerebral Haemorrage.....I would be getting your mate back to hospital very quickly...Pseudonaja envenomations usually cause death in people this way as opposed to the effects from Neurotoxins.

Alcohol and snakes don't mix, I hope he pulls through because he is far from out of the woods yet, no matter how he apparently feels.

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## garthy (Mar 9, 2010)

eipper said:


> Garthy,
> 
> Get on to your mate and get him back to hospital...
> 
> ...


I fully apreciate what you are saying, but if you take his previous actions into accaount, do you really think he is going to go back? He left his mobile at the hospital so I cant even keep in touch. I will call around before work tomorrow, I hope he's ok till then. To be honest he demanded as he went down (fitting) not to call an ambo. It was my father in law (neighbour) who found him unconscious on the floor with his drinking buddy still saying not to call the ambos. What do you do?


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 9, 2010)

my mate checked himself out of hospital against the doctors advice after a RBB bite ( he said he was feeling fine). 

his brothers girlfriend found him passed out on his back stairs hours later.

not smart 


donks


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2010)

Garthy,

I understand what you are saying, do you know anyone who he looks up to??? maybe get them to ring him and get them to explain the gravity of the situation.

His actions or this this case inactions if it goes pear shaped could seriously impact the legality for people to keep venomous snakes privately, if someone felt that NPWS *(and I am not saying they are responsible)* were somewhat responsible for the actions of the keepers they licence (after all they are issuing a permit) and get sued.....what do think will happen to private elapid keepers???

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 9, 2010)

I have found quite a few keepers with that attitude toward hospitals and discharging themselves. Another one thats common is its only a minor scratch She'll be right. For the risks involved in elapid keeping there seems to be quite a few very casual individuals generally speaking


----------



## Splitmore (Mar 9, 2010)

certainly doesn't sound like the human gene pool would actually suffer much of a loss if this bloke doesn't wake up tomorrow morning and I certainly don't think the herp world would be any worse off if idiots like this never kept a venemous snake again. 
Reminds me of that bloke up in Nth Qld a few years ago who used to like getting his fierce snakes out for a play each time he was drunk. His name escapes me but it would be a miracle if he's still alive


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2010)

he is still alive Splitmore


----------



## garthy (Mar 9, 2010)

he is a very strong minded person, has been since I became friends with him 22 yrs ago but you know how it goes... separate after school, catch up 10yrs later... the odd re-aquaintance etc. you all know what some herpers can be like.... they know best. 
Me? I am all for self preservation and will take no unnecessary risks, ven or non ven.
I will do my best, might even try to shoot around there now actually.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 9, 2010)

Obv a scratch.. lucky man.


----------



## garthy (Mar 9, 2010)

Splitmore said:


> certainly doesn't sound like the human gene pool would actually suffer much of a loss if this bloke doesn't wake up tomorrow morning and I certainly don't think the herp world would be any worse off if idiots like this never kept a venemous snake again.
> Reminds me of that bloke up in Nth Qld a few years ago who used to like getting his fierce snakes out for a play each time he was drunk. His name escapes me but it would be a miracle if he's still alive



This is my friend .... show a little compassion even if you have no respect!!


----------



## itbites (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree with bushfire & splitmore on this subject...

Sounds to me like he was being careless & should not be allowed to own vens!!


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2010)

Garthy, stop wasting time on this thread and go check on your friend if you can possibly do so. Defending him on here comes to nothing if he dies, if you get my drift.


----------



## garthy (Mar 9, 2010)

he isn't home, I've got the father in law on the job.


----------



## cris (Mar 9, 2010)

While i would admit this is stupid, if you dont do stupid things while drunk it defeats the purpose of getting wasted. That said IMO if you are wasted you shouldnt drive or handle deadly snakes (or other things that kil you easily). Try hedge diving or punching things that wont break, that way you wont risk stupid legislation against keeping Elapids or other potentialy dangerous reptiles.

I just hope the press doesnt get onto this and cause trouble for other responsible keepers.


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Garthy, is your mate the same guy who is in the news for getting bitten? They said he was a snake handler...?


----------



## garthy (Mar 9, 2010)

its him.


----------



## garthy (Mar 9, 2010)

cris said:


> While i would admit this is stupid, if you dont do stupid things while drunk it defeats the purpose of getting wasted. That said IMO if you are wasted you shouldnt drive or handle deadly snakes (or other things that kil you easily). Try hedge diving or punching things that wont break, that way you wont risk stupid legislation against keeping Elapids or other potentialy dangerous reptiles.
> 
> I just hope the press doesnt get onto this and cause trouble for other responsible keepers.



is everyone assuming he was rotten drunk???? all i said was beers n vens dont mix! I believe he had a few beers (dont know how many) and we know what the cops say about a couple of beers and how they affect your gross motor skills. lets not slam the bloke if we dont know the full story huh?


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 9, 2010)

I think first and foremost everyone here wishes the guy has a speedy recovery and no harm done. But once that is confirmed then we to ask the big questions not only of this guys actions but the circumstances of all bites to keepers. The reasoning is that as elapid keeping has high risks and mistakes can have a lasting impact on not just family and friends but can have a rippling affect to other keepers (similar to other high risk activities). I and I'm sure others feel that all it will take is for one keeper to die from his pet captives or/and the family to sue a wildlife agency and we will lose that legal avenue to keep elapids. Its this fear that has everyone so condemning.


----------



## ozianimals (Mar 9, 2010)

garthy said:


> This is my friend .... show a little compassion even if you have no respect!!


 I agree to a point but if he has no respect for himself how do you expect others to respect him.
He is damaging our rights to keep these animals by being silly and disrespectful to the snake.
In saying that some things shouldf not go on a website like the comments about your friend and him waking up.

P.S. The guy in QLD did live and still has his snakes. Once again playing with snakes while drunk. Hurting everyone here.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys, everybody makes mistakes...there's no real excuse for this guys behaviour once in hospital (or his actions that lead to him ending up in there), but none-the-less it's a human life. 

Garthy - as has been said, there's still a real possibility of things going pear-shaped for your mate, so do your best to make sure he gets help. But I guess, you can lead a horse to water...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 10, 2010)

You know ..in all truth ,maybe GORDO (waruikazi) was right ,maybe he didnt want to be saved and thought this would be a better option to go down with then say hanging or something like that ..to not want an ambulance after knowing you had been bitten twice on the face (as was said ,probably one of the worst places to be bitten) I feel he may have wanted to end it and is ticked off that someone intervened ..I would say he knows the outcome from leaving hospital early ,but due to his rash thinking doesnt care ...Garthy ,I am sorry your mate feels like that and hope you can reach him before something else happens ...all the best ...


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 10, 2010)

rrb thats going a bit far


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 10, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> rrb thats going a bit far


 I do understand its something that alot dont want to accept ..but his rash behaviour leading from the hospital and after wards is bizarre and not wanting an ambo prior ....I am not being morbid or cruel when I say this ,just pointing out that Gordo may be on the money ....


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 10, 2010)

the guy probably just thinks he is bullet proof as alot of old time keepers do. i think suggesting suicide is just demeaning the guy.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 10, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> the guy probably just thinks he is bullet proof as alot of old time keepers do. i think suggesting suicide is just demeaning the guy.



Either way both of the behaviours suggested are extremely self destructive and harmful. Both of them IMO need to be acted upon by friends and family.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Mar 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. Best wishes to all his family & friends.


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 10, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Either way both of the behaviours suggested are extremely self destructive and harmful. Both of them IMO need to be acted upon by friends and family.



yeah i agree gordo, something needs to be done,


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 10, 2010)

I only ever remove a few of my snakes after a few ales. A little liquid courage never killed...well...errrr.....too many people :lol:


----------



## garthy (Mar 10, 2010)

OK

I have visited him this morning and he is a little sore and sorry. He knows he has done the wrong thing. He was thankkful for the ambo. He needed to be revived twice. Had the paddles on him both times and today his chest is hurting. The end of his nose is purple and a slight scratch up on his hairline. He does seem generally to be in pretty good health though. They got antivenom into him pretty quick in Muswellbrook hospital. I will continue to check on him and have told him this and of all your concerns. Thanks to those that care and thankyou to those that have aired their concerns regarding ven keepers etc. I have already talked to him regarding your reputations etc and he is well aware of the ramifications.


----------



## krusty (Mar 10, 2010)

it is dumb people like your brain dead mate that gives all us other reptile keepers a bad name.


----------



## venskeeper (Mar 10, 2010)

Bushfire said:


> I think first and foremost everyone here wishes the guy has a speedy recovery and no harm done. But once that is confirmed then we to ask the big questions not only of this guys actions but the circumstances of all bites to keepers. The reasoning is that as elapid keeping has high risks and mistakes can have a lasting impact on not just family and friends but can have a rippling affect to other keepers (similar to other high risk activities). I and I'm sure others feel that all it will take is for one keeper to die from his pet captives or/and the family to sue a wildlife agency and we will lose that legal avenue to keep elapids. Its this fear that has everyone so condemning.



Totally agree Bushfire, couldn't of said it better!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

hope your mate is allright. i find it fascinating when it comes to snake bites so more info the better. its all learning. life's full of mistakes and some times we learn from it even if its the hard way.

cheers steve


----------



## emerald_taipan (Mar 14, 2010)

Im sure even those who consider themselves smarter than the rest of us have made a few dumb decisions in their life. Theres no need to be nasty just for the sake of it


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmmm.... This is far from the first time a person who keeps a ven or two (not a herpetologist) gets drunk out of their mind and decides to free handle their specimens. More often the individual dies very quickly, so those whom survive are considerably lucky. There was a case here is Australia where a drunk keeper scooped up a handful of baby Tiger Snakes and plonked the lot on his head and neck. A post-mortem revealed he'd been bitten a dozen times. It makes more of a statement about alcohol than ven keeping, in my opinion.


----------



## Poggle (May 25, 2012)

what ever happened here any one know ??


----------



## sigridshurte (May 25, 2012)

From an ambo's perspective, god dam! That would have been a good job! Code 1 all the way . I hope he is recovering well.

It's crazy that he left after having a cardiac arrest! That's pretty much worst case scenario, second too death. You should really go back and see the doctors!


----------



## konp69 (May 26, 2012)

garthy said:


> he is well aware of the ramifications.



Which is why he handled a highly venemous snake when drunk, didn't immediately call an ambulance when bitten, and then got up and discharged himself AMA while he was still in danger of injury or death from the longer-term effects of the venom, amirite? Whole lot of ramification-understanding going on there from the looks of things.

Your friend is an idiot who shouldn't be allowed to own something that's liable to kill him in a moment of stupidity he's already shown a great propensity for.


----------



## -Peter (May 26, 2012)

konp69 said:


> Your friend is an idiot who shouldn't be allowed to own something that's liable to kill him in a moment of stupidity he's already shown a great propensity for.



or from an evolutionary perspective, perhaps he should...


----------



## konp69 (May 26, 2012)

-Peter said:


> or from an evolutionary perspective, perhaps he should...



Good point there.


----------



## Radar (May 26, 2012)

Check the age of this thread guys....


----------



## konp69 (May 26, 2012)

rednut said:


> Check the age of this thread guys....



Blame poggle, he's the one who revived it.


----------



## Goth-Girl (May 26, 2012)

OMG..I Pray he will be OK..So teribble.


----------



## Nes88c (May 26, 2012)

Coastal-Love said:


> OMG..I Pray he will be OK..So teribble.



this was march 2010... like over two years ago now....


----------



## Spent (May 26, 2012)

Nes88c said:


> this was march 2010... like over two years ago now....



Maybe it was really slow acting venom


----------



## tommy123 (May 26, 2012)

i hope he is ok and beer and vens dont mix has the hospital been notified he has alcohol in hes systen why the hell was he touching a venomous snake in the first place while drinking.


----------



## konp69 (May 26, 2012)

tommy123 said:


> i hope he is ok and beer and vens dont mix has the hospital been notified he has alcohol in hes systen why the hell was he touching a venomous snake in the first place while drinking.



2 years ago, dude...


----------



## Skelhorn (May 26, 2012)

garthy said:


> Further update
> 
> Just got a call from the neighbour who was chattin to my mate on the front lawn.
> He's feelin a bit sore on the face and in the head. Plus also acheing around the chest... they had to restart him twice. Not sure if I'd be anywhere but in a hospital bed if it was me.





Farrrrrrrrk what a tough nut lol I would be staying in hospital also! (regardless of whether it was two years ago lol)


----------



## SteveNT (May 26, 2012)

Natural selection


----------



## disintegratus (May 27, 2012)

I know, I know, the thread's 2 years old. The article wasn't too bad, but I couldn't help but notice down the bottom in the related stories bit was a link to a story about another venomous snake "attack". Because all they do is roam around looking for people to bite.


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 27, 2012)

Someone needs to call this guy straight away and get him back to hospital !! seconds are precious when it comes to snake bites so are years lol.


----------



## Static89 (May 27, 2012)

one again, 2 years ago....


----------



## konp69 (May 27, 2012)

Static89 said:


> one again, 2 years ago....



Wonder how many times we'll have to repeat it before people take heed. I knew the thread was old, personally. I can just never resist the opportunity to get the boot in when the topic is someone who apparently recreationally licks windows and wears their pants on their head.


----------



## Static89 (May 27, 2012)

konp69 said:


> Wonder how many times we'll have to repeat it before people take heed. I knew the thread was old, personally. I can just never resist the opportunity to get the boot in when the topic is someone who apparently recreationally licks windows and wears their pants on their head.



or lick snakes for that matter.


----------



## saximus (May 27, 2012)

konp69 said:


> Wonder how many times we'll have to repeat it before people take heed. I knew the thread was old, personally. I can just never resist the opportunity to get the boot in when the topic is someone who apparently recreationally licks windows and wears their pants on their head.



Yeah I love kicking people when they're down. It makes me feel like such a MAN! Luckily I've never made a mistake in my life so I can go around giving it to everyone who has because I'm so awesome and perfect.


----------



## konp69 (May 27, 2012)

saximus said:


> Yeah I love kicking people when they're down. It makes me feel like such a MAN! Luckily I've never made a mistake in my life so I can go around giving it to everyone who has because I'm so awesome and perfect.



I'm sorry, what? You want me to be sympathetic towards someone who broke every single rule when it came to the handling of a venemous snake, got bitten in the face, didn't call an ambulance, had a friend who also said "don't call the ambulance", and then left hospital against medical advice whilst he was still at high risk of cardiac arrest or cerebral haemmorhage?

Explain to me again why all of that isn't worth my vitriol and mockery?


----------



## Static89 (May 27, 2012)

as Konp69 said, the guy is an idiot. and tried for the darwin awards. he broke every common sense rule on how to handle a snake. let alone a ven, he does not deserve sympathy, he waived that right when he told his mate not to call an ambo. then then pissed on it when he left hospital. there is a difference between making mistakes, and what this guy did. and kicking people when they are down? the guy got on the ground and asked for a kicking. 

Static.


----------



## konp69 (May 27, 2012)

Static89 said:


> as Konp69 said, the guy is an idiot. and tried for the darwin awards. he broke every common sense rule on how to handle a snake. let alone a ven, he does not deserve sympathy, he waived that right when he told his mate not to call an ambo. then then pissed on it when he left hospital. there is a difference between making mistakes, and what this guy did. and kicking people when they are down? the guy got on the ground and asked for a kicking.
> 
> Static.



Exactly. What this guy did is akin to finding a hornet's nest and going "I'M GOING TO STICK MY COCK IN IT!"

aka Asking For It.


----------



## JrFear (May 27, 2012)

cock as in male chicken i hope


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 27, 2012)

Maybe you two should figure out how to stop your spotteds and Antaresia olivaceus escaping before you comment on a two year old thread about someone you know nothing of.


----------



## konp69 (May 27, 2012)

Elapidae1 said:


> Maybe you two should figure out how to stop your spotteds and Antaresia olivaceus escaping before you comment on a two year old thread about someone you know nothing of.



Yes, because I'm constantly having to chase after my spotted because he's escaping like, all the time.

Except for the part where that has never happened. Ever.

Nice try though.


----------



## Static89 (May 27, 2012)

That one is about me. my spotted was getting out. but i stopped that. because ya know, i thought about how to stop it. and then i fixed it. the simple fact is, you don't need to be a genius to know if you jam your head into a brown snakes enclosure your going to get ****ing eaten.


----------



## Boidae (May 27, 2012)

You two blokes need to find something better to do with your time. 
Yes, he made a stupid mistake, but find me one human being on this planet who hasn't..
I'm sure he understood that when his distraught family and friends came to visit him in hostital...

But what's bumping up a thread from 2 years ago and hanging crap on him achieving besides boosting your egos..?
Go tell him that he's stupid in person before typing another pointless insult..


----------



## Red-Ink (May 27, 2012)

Lock it up and send this to the thread graveyard before more people flex their virtual muscles stroking their virtual egos....


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 27, 2012)

Static89 said:


> That one is about me. my spotted was getting out. but i stopped that. because ya know, i thought about how to stop it. and then i fixed it. the simple fact is, you don't need to be a genius to know if you jam your head into a brown snakes enclosure your going to get ****ing eaten.



No it was for Konp69 as well.

The simple fact is you guys never had the full details about what happened and two years later jump on here sprouting insults, being generally offensive with comments like "window licker" that stigmatise those with mental disabilities, Carrying on about breaking every rule of ven keeping like you've been at it for decades, etc etc.

The person referred to in this thread is likely to be known among other users on this site.

Bites happen. Regardless of how it happens, it's in the best interest of hobbyists to promote safe handling and keeping without ridicule for mistakes made.
I think you would be surprised at the liberties many Elapid keepers (respected professionals, experts in different fields, TV personalities etc) take with their animals. Whats acceptable risk to one is unacceptable to the next, and doesn't always fit the set of rules people as green as yourselves think all responsible keepers follow.


----------



## thomasssss (May 27, 2012)

Static89 said:


> the simple fact is, you don't need to be a genius to know if you jam your head into a brown snakes enclosure your going to get ****ing eaten.


hahaha yea you are a genius, i never knew that a brown snake could eat someone , i knew they could kill us but i didnt know they ate us after that i thought we were to big of a food item :lol:


----------



## garthy (May 27, 2012)

konp69 said:


> Exactly. What this guy did is akin to finding a hornet's nest and going "I'M GOING TO STICK MY COCK IN IT!"
> 
> aka Asking For It.



Must have meant male chicken as it hasn't been moderated lol. The guy is fine and no longer keeps vens (I bet all the knockers are happy) (not breasts by the way) 

.... 2 yrs, how time flies!!



boidae said:


> You two blokes need to find something better to do with your time.
> Yes, he made a stupid mistake, but find me one human being on this planet who hasn't..
> I'm sure he understood that when his distraught family and friends came to visit him in hostital...
> 
> ...


 Nah I wouldn't advise that, someone said earlier he must be tough.... as stupid as his act was, he is also tough so not recommended.


----------



## Poggle (May 28, 2012)

i was the one who bumped this thread to see if the fella recovered and all this pointless crap is really starting to get to me on this god damn forum. if everyone wants to start **** about nothing to do with them, stop hacking threads to sprout your mindless banter.


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 28, 2012)

Never kept vens, for all the obvious reasons, but I have taken a few liberties with wild EB's, as many on here would have...not advisable, but neither is climbing Mountains...
Glad to hear your mate is all good Garthy..


----------

